# Come faccio...



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

...a ritrovare la musica di sottofondo al servizio su Alex Zanardi, nella puntata pomeridiana di oggi di Studio Aperto ?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2013)

la puntata la puoi rivedere direttamente sul sito di mediaset, più o meno intorno al minuto 21:

Edizione ore 18.30 del 7 marzo - Video Mediaset

per la canzone, se è quella che ho capito io è: green day, stray heart


----------



## Harvey (7 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ...a ritrovare la musica di sottofondo al servizio su Alex Zanardi, nella puntata pomeridiana di oggi di Studio Aperto ?



Su video mediaset ci sono le repliche delle edizioni, basta che la trovi e usi Shazam col telefonino


----------



## BB7 (7 Marzo 2013)

Prima di tutto dovresti ritrovare il servizio in questione, poi puoi provare facendolo ascoltare a noi del forum oppure con programmi appositi che ti trovano la canzone ascoltandola


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Su video mediaset ci sono le repliche delle edizioni, basta che la trovi e usi Shazam col telefonino


A parte che Shazacoso non serve perché abbiamo [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION]  comunque Now, io vorrei la canzone che si sente al minuto 31:12 e ancora a 31:35


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2013)

purtroppo non la conosco.  

usa shazacoso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> purtroppo non la conosco.
> 
> usa shazacoso.


Come si usa?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2013)

apri il video, e mentre c'è il pezzo della canzone che ti interessa apri l'app di shazam (o soundhound, vedi tu) e vedi se te la riconosce. 

ma se ci sono le voci di zanardi e della giornalista dubito riesca a riconoscertela.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

Ma poi non so proprio come funziona shazam, so giusto entrare sul sito


----------



## BB7 (7 Marzo 2013)

L'ho già sentita ma non so il nome... cmq dovrebbe riuscire lo stesso a riconoscertela se metti dal pezzo verso il 31:10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> L'ho già sentita ma non so il nome... cmq dovrebbe riuscire lo stesso a riconoscertela se metti dal pezzo verso il 31:10


Spiegatemi passo passo come devo fare allora, vi prego


----------



## BB7 (7 Marzo 2013)

entri nel sito di Shazam e a destra scegli per quale dispositivo lo vuoi scaricare... dopodichè lo fai partire e fai partire anche la canzone e vedi se te la riconosce...

cmq sia è una brutta canzone quella


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> entri nel sito di Shazam e a destra scegli per quale dispositivo lo vuoi scaricare... dopodichè lo fai partire e fai partire anche la canzone e vedi se te la riconosce...
> 
> cmq sia è una brutta canzone quella


Non capisci niente  comunque lo devo utilizzare per cellulare 'sto Shazam ?


----------



## Harvey (7 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non capisci niente  comunque lo devo utilizzare per cellulare 'sto Shazam ?



Si da cellulare, aspetta che ci provo col mio e ti faccio sapere...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Si da cellulare, aspetta che ci provo col mio e ti faccio sapere...


----------



## Harvey (7 Marzo 2013)

Ecco si chiama:

Who Did That To You - John Legend

Cercatela su youtube


----------



## BB7 (7 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non capisci niente  comunque lo devo utilizzare per cellulare 'sto Shazam ?



Questo pensavo fosse abbastanza chiaro 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ecco dove l'avevo sentita su Django mannaggia!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ecco si chiama:
> 
> Who Did That To You - John Legend
> 
> Cercatela su youtube


I love you  poteva essere soltanto di Django, meravigliosamente epica.


----------

